# December 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

December 2017

1.  Snow in August (DTB)  as of 12/1/17 on page 102
2.  Code Name Verity (audiobook) as of 12/1/17 on page 110
3.  Little Fires Everywhere (audiobook) as of 12/1/17 on page 117, completed 12/11/17, 235 pages read

December 2017 Pages Read:  235
December 2017 Books Read:  1
2017 Pages Read:  8931
2017 Books Read:  26


----------

